
VSCode opens URL without user's permission - msoad
https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/49161
======
msoad
Related

[https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/49159](https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/49159)

[https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/49161](https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/49161)

